# Worth of 72 GTO front clip?



## fsproject (Aug 21, 2011)

I wanted to get some opinions on a 1972 GTO front clip currently on craigslist:

1972 GTO Front End

I look at this recently. It's not in great shape, but I believe usable. The endura bumper appears to be the best part of it, no major issues just scratches. Grilles and surrounds appear to be in good shape. The fenders have rust on the lower rear corners to the point where they have ragged edges. The air extractors are present. No hood. Front part of driver's fender damage has some damage and a crease. Headlight surrounds have numerous small cracks on the edges requiring fiberglass repair. Radiator core support and inner fenders are present and appear to be decent. Lower valance is a little ragged with a nickel size area of rust through.

Asking price was $1700. I offered $1000 when I was there, they said $1500 minimum so I passed. The next day they called back and now are interested in my offer. I wanted to see if this price is reasonable before I go back.

Also, what should I expect to pay for a GTO hood in decent condition?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

GTO hood with it?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

fsproject said:


> I wanted to get some opinions on a 1972 GTO front clip currently on craigslist:
> 
> 1972 GTO Front End
> 
> ...





likethat said:


> GTO hood with it?


Doesn't sound like it...


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

i would say 1k for all of that is worth it. Problem is a decent used hood if you can find one is not going to be cheap. I had everything but the hood for my 72 and looked for a good one for years but never found one at a reasonable price. Anyway i had 800 into everything and sold it all for 1600.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Check this out:

GTO on SearchTempest


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Finding another good one close to home might never happen. Ohio isn't the best place to find rust free metal. Trust me I have looked since I live here in Ohio and lived in St Louis and Indy for a few years. Much better metal south. ?If you can live with it I would say go for it. You can save some shipping coast from the south.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

1971-72 GTO HOOD


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well you wouldnt be able to pry the 71 front end I have away from me for $1000. Not even the fenders would go that cheap, and they have a little rust on them. A little rust for me is different for everyone else, but they arent too bad. No it isnt for sale, I searched for ten years before I found that front end.


----------

